
Ask HN: Show us your work in progress - jbrooksuk
Are you working on something that&#x27;s half baked? Or have you been meaning to release your project for ages but worried it&#x27;s incomplete?<p>Show us!
======
bliti
I'm developing the arduino package index. Basically an online repo where
people can share their code/schematics with others. It is in the same spirit
as the python package index. Have already integrated it into the Arduino IDE,
and currently building the webapp. Should be done by next week. Currently
talking with the arduino core team to see if this is something they would
integrate into the ecosystem.

[https://github.com/ASIMUV/Arduino](https://github.com/ASIMUV/Arduino)

[https://github.com/ASIMUV/arduino-package-
index](https://github.com/ASIMUV/arduino-package-index)

------
archagon
It's not really "in progress" for the moment since I've essentially solved the
problem for myself, but I examined several different techniques to enable
real-time transliteration in OSX (in the vein of
[http://www.translit.ru](http://www.translit.ru) — "chego" turns into "чего"
as you type) and implemented most of them to varying degrees of completeness.
I'm now happily using technique #1 (input method binary) in my everyday life
and it's so, so much better than the default or phonetic Russian keyboards.
Eventually, when I have some free time, I want to generate pre-compiled
binaries, do some refactoring, create a pretty home page, fix the
documentation, and add some extra features. But if you'd like to use it now,
you can pull the code and compile to your heart's content. You can even change
the transliteration input/output map to anything you want — the format is
simple JSON!

[https://github.com/archagon/cyrillic-
transliterator](https://github.com/archagon/cyrillic-transliterator)

------
neilxdsouza
Working on a compiler for data collection. It's a simple programming language
that allows you to launch surveys on android devices. We can also compile to
an embedded webserver using (webtoolkit.eu) or a desktop survey using
wxWidgets, but are they are lagging behind the mobile device at the moment,
and building this is not documented

We are Open Source, the project is here

[https://github.com/neilxdsouza/xtcc-
qscript](https://github.com/neilxdsouza/xtcc-qscript)

I just update the readme with build instructions and this was done in a hurry,
I will be happy to clear any issues people face (but's it's late night here
and about to head out to sleep). Lots of dependencies - emscripten, bison,
flex, g++, node, phonegap (2.7.0 is what we are currently using) and android
dev kit.

If you want a test account, please write to me, we have compiled and built the
compiler on our server ([http://xtcc-qscript.com](http://xtcc-qscript.com)).
Please don't use the account for anything serious and please use a different
password as we do not have a ssl certificate in place.

------
graz
I'm developing a notification service that lets people sign up to be notified
when something they are interested in occurs, and most importantly only when
that occurs. The goal is to be agnostic and let people be notified any way
they like (email, app notification, SMS, phone call, letter in the post box
etc) and for developers to be able to send notifications for a wide range of
specific events (e.g. tickets on sale for this band in this city) using an API
in their language of choice.

A basic version of the website is up right now:

[http://bullhorn.io](http://bullhorn.io)

I'm really looking for feedback on what to work on next. Is this a service
that you could use in your company? If not, what's missing?

The next directions I'm looking at are:

0\. Improving the look of the website.

1\. Adding API support starting with REST.

2\. Adding more notification methods (e.g. SMS).

3\. Adding ability to create multiple-fire notifications and parameter based
notifications (e.g. notify me whenever the weather in TOWN is > TEMPERATURE).

4\. Adding built-in notifications such as weather, stock, etc.

Comments welcome.

------
1phone
We are going live with our Toothbrush Subscription company in a few weeks and
I would love your candid feedback before our launch:
[http://maverickbrothers.com/](http://maverickbrothers.com/) Please comment on
pricing, product, website design or anything else that you like or dislike.
Thanks in advance! Marcos Founder

~~~
japhyr
This is funny. I was pretty skeptical when I read your post, but when I looked
at your site I realize how seldom I replace my toothbrush if my wife doesn't
buy me a new one. Then I remember how much better a new toothbrush feels. So I
think this might work!

I wouldn't use the service, but a little feedback:

\- I couldn't tell the difference between what you get for $1/month, and what
the $19 is for. Is the $19 for your first toothbrush with a stand?

\- The images of "classic" toothbrushes kind of turn me off. They look like
objects I would not want going near my mouth. I understand the appeal of a
classic razor, but I have never thought of toothbrushes as having any
historical appeal at all.

Good luck!

------
seivan
A game - I haven't worked on it in exactly ten months now :'(. My willpower is
drained.

Here's the pathfind & boid/flocking - I am going to rewrite it, it's
incredibly buggy and ugly as of now :(
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1367825/coop_pathfinding...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1367825/coop_pathfinding.mov)
\- sorry for the dirty screen, I couldn't record the screen because of
performance.

Here's the menus - saw a presentation by Martin Johansson on "Make it jucy"
(or something along those lines) it somehow stuck with me. I'm experimenting
with jucyness here
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1367825/wip.mov](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1367825/wip.mov)

~~~
arcadius
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0aCDmgnxg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy0aCDmgnxg)

Here's the presentation. It's a pretty fantastic watch that shows what just a
few small design decisions can do for a product's impressions on an audience.

~~~
seivan
Ah... brings back memories. Martin (amongst others) is sorta of an
inspiration.

Thanks for bringing it up.

------
kohanz
My side-project tries to improve NBA game recaps/box-scores by adding more
context from analysing the play-by-play.

[http://recappd.com/](http://recappd.com/)

Click on a score to see an enhanced box-score. Click on a players name to see
their game logs. Almost none of the links in the banner work, so it's clearly
unfinished.

It started out (and remains) a way for me to learn Rails, as my career has
been spent developing non-web software. I am desperately trying to put in
enough hours (I average about 5 a week) to get it to an MVP state (e.g. all
the links actually work). Keep in mind this is my first web project and I have
no design background whatsoever (it shows).

~~~
motherwell
Fuck that's awesome! It needs a lot of work, but I love the ideas behind it.
Keep chugging away!

------
edavis
Export Org mode files to OPML: [https://github.com/edavis/org-
opml](https://github.com/edavis/org-opml)

I think OPML[1] is way more powerful and interesting than most people realize.
It could be the lingua franca of transmitting structured information if more
tools supported it.

My problem was I couldn't find an outliner I was happy with. Then I remembered
using Org mode a few years back and decided to dust it off again. Turns out it
has a very powerful export engine and I was able to whip something together
pretty easily.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPML](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPML)

------
krapp
So "in progress" it doesn't have a front page that actually shows what it
does...

[http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/https://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://precis.gopagoda.com/url/https://news.ycombinator.com/news)
(click the [+] and magic should happen)

also
[http://precis.gopagoda.com/rss/https://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://precis.gopagoda.com/rss/https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

(will probably be very slow)

Someday I'll have time to finish it. It's not terribly awesome but it's the
closest thing I have to a finished project so far.

------
Mz
Yeah, um, you want to clarify what you are asking people to post? Because I
have two webcomics I could use feedback on and I seriously doubt anyone would
think that fits here, on HN. But your question is broad enough to toss it out
there as a reply. However, I mean, this is HN, so I assume you don't mean
that.

Edit: Then, feedback welcome (publicly or via email or whatever):

[http://www.novemberwest.com/](http://www.novemberwest.com/)

[http://lilnovember.blogspot.com/](http://lilnovember.blogspot.com/)

When I am posting updates more regularly, I plan to post them to mefi projects
but I am not ready for that yet.

Thanks.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I feel like anything goes. Getting feedback on something from all kinds of
minds is a good thing.

------
stevoo
Well i have been working on the following project for some months whenever i
manage to find spare time. Between working 8 hours a day and playing
professional basketball, time is hard to find.

www.fitorganizer.com It is a personal trainers appointment scheduler. It is
still in early alpha stages, and i am working on making a better calendar at
the moment ( which is open source on github ), adding hours and figuring what
needs to go where is harder from what i thought it might have been.

The version on line is a bit old, as i havent updated it for a few months. My
local one is much better and fixes several bugs, with a newer database design.

Feel free to break stuff.

------
japhyr
I've been working on Educator News, a clone of HN for the education community.

[http://www.educatornews.net](http://www.educatornews.net)

It's been tried before and was well-received initially, but the people behind
the project were not developers. They tried to build it on a framework that
wasn't really designed for building web apps, and the project disappeared
pretty quickly.

I need to optimize some of the queries before the project gets too large, but
the most basic functionality is there. It's pretty satisfying to have a
project that I'm confident will fit a pretty significant need.

------
ugisozols
[http://reporeader.com](http://reporeader.com) is my first project built using
Ember.js and Rails. The idea behind RepoReader is that it gathers events from
your favourite open source projects (hosted at GitHub) and shows it in a
"grouped" way so it should be easier to follow high traffic projects like
Rails, Ember, etc.

At some point I just lost interest in that idea and now the project is living
it's own life...

------
jasonkester
FairTutor went through a nice little closed Beta, got a bunch of good
feedback, had a good group of remote tutors interviewed and ready to go...

... and then I had a kid.

It's still that ready. I just need to kick myself back in to gear and find a
couple spare weeks to re-interview a new crop of teachers, fix what needs
fixing, and flip it live.

Any day now...

[http://www.fairtutor.com/](http://www.fairtutor.com/)

~~~
japhyr
How old is your kid? The hardest part I have with building a second career as
a programmer is making time around my (fairly new) family's needs. My
motivation to make meaningful projects is higher than it has ever been though,
because I want to help make a better world for my son.

As he grows up, which is happening as fast as everyone says it does, I will
have plenty of time again. I enjoy every day with my family now, but I also
look forward to having enough time to polish some of the projects I have
started.

I get an hour or two in the morning before I have to go to work, and maybe an
hour at night if I'm not exhausted by then.

------
thelogos
Just shipped out my project to the app store yesterday.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakka-news-ycombinator-
hacker/id814328129?ls)

I want to add more features like search and do a little more polishing.
Couldn't even submit this to showHN because I got banned while fixing the html
scraper inside libHN.

------
uvee
I've been trying to learn Clojure and develop this in the process:

[https://github.com/verma/dakait](https://github.com/verma/dakait) More info
and screenshots: [http://udayv.com/dakait/](http://udayv.com/dakait/)

Helps you download remote files to your local servers using simple tagging
over a web-interface.

------
RyanCollins
[http://frinlet.com/alpha_1.0](http://frinlet.com/alpha_1.0)

An HTML5 video game. Going into this I would have never thought making a game
could be so much work. Still very much a prototype and only really works well
in Chrome.

Here's a screenshot:
[http://cl.ly/image/1x3X1X1I0s0Y](http://cl.ly/image/1x3X1X1I0s0Y)

~~~
KajMagnus
I liked the demo :-) I wanted to know what was beyond the horizon so I kept
walking for a little while, and some birds apparently were afraid of me and
flew away when I was close. I wonder what the gameplay idea is?

~~~
RyanCollins
I'm glad you like it. I plan on it being mostly a game of discovery,
exploration, and collection. I plan on there being several hundred species of
plants, animals, and insects each with their own special use within the game.
I want the world to feel very alive and dynamic, obviously I'm not there yet
but thats the goal. :)

------
jayrobin
I've been learning rails and recently began a personal project to build an app
to automate the reinvestment of cex.io profits (i.e. bitcoins into bitcoin
mining contracts - Gigahashes/sec). It's very minimalistic at the moment, but
it works! [http://lazycexio.herokuapp.com/](http://lazycexio.herokuapp.com/)

------
saturdayplace
An introductory tutorial about web development. The plan is to assume the
reader has no prior knowledge, start at the basics, and hopefully walk all the
way up through building a dynamic web application. It's only just started,
[http://trevorhunsaker.com](http://trevorhunsaker.com)

------
skram
[https://www.dawndata.com](https://www.dawndata.com) \- Google Analytics on
Google Glass. Positive response so far so thinking of adding more like YouTube
Analytics, AWS CloudWatch metrics/alarms, Heroku data clips, etc. Very open to
feedback, critiques, comments, and questions!

------
oweiler
up, a bash function to make walking up the directory tree easier.

It allows walking up by passing in a _\--level_ commandline option:

    
    
      $ cd home/helpermethod/projects/bash-specs
      $ up --levels=2
      $ pwd
      /home/helpermethod
    

or by passing in a basename:

    
    
      $ cd home/helpermethod/projects/bash-specs
      $ up helpermethod
      $ pwd
      /home/helpermethod
    

It's written in pure Bash (no external dependencies) and features
autocompletion for options and basenames.

It's more or less finished implementation-wise but lacks documentation and
installation instructions.

[https://github.com/helpermethod/up](https://github.com/helpermethod/up)

------
mahesh_gkumar
Working on a CRM for small business owners. Currently aligned towards the pet
service industry and in the future other small business verticals

Production - www.petworkslabs.com QA - www.petworkslabsqa.com (admin login -
sp1@pwl.com/password)

Feel free to forward it to your dog walkers!

------
tekknolagi
I am working on a small VM called Carp. It's pretty darn limited but as of now
looks kind of like MSP430 (from TI). Take a look:

[http://github.com/tekknolagi/carp](http://github.com/tekknolagi/carp)

------
mgingras
[http://www.hn-sentiment.com](http://www.hn-sentiment.com) I wrote this for a
hackathon over Christmas. Does sentiment analysis on an entered topic against
hacker news posts and comments.

~~~
krapp
I'm getting an error for an unterminated string literal - it looks like all
the google analytics code isn't there.

~~~
mgingras
Hey thanks, sorry somehow the js tracking code got messed up, should be
working now.

------
matznerd
Working on a iPhone app, it's in the store but is still a beta release.
Working out a couple of bugs, adding walk through, and a couple of features.

Http://protactapp.com

------
KajMagnus
I've started building a website with warming smiles:

    
    
       http://a.warming-smile.org/
    

Feedback welcome :-)

